
ETHEREUM COFOUNDER: There is 'a ticking time bomb' in cryptocurrencies - randomerr
http://www.businessinsider.com/ethereum-price-cofounder-says-ticking-time-bomb-2017-7
======
Animats
Altcoin promoter of overhyped altcoin complains about competition from other
overhyped altcoins. World's smallest violin plays.

~~~
grandalf
While your statement is true and funny, it also illustrates the conservative
stewardship that a large stake engenders. Not really a bad thing.

------
JCzynski
Yes, ICOs are structurally terrible and not sustainable. Ethereum will implode
at some point, and some time down the line, three or four major blockchain
iterations from now, we'll get something sustainable that can actually be used
to support real growth and live up to the potential that's fueling the current
bubble.

~~~
googletazer
>structurally terrible and not sustainable.

Heard the same arguments about bitcoin back in 2011

~~~
JCzynski
Yup, and it's still looking true about Bitcoin. See: next Tuesday.

------
wand3r
caps is over the top IMO for an HN submission.

------
grandalf
Sounds like typical Fed guidance :) Don't get carried away, focus on
fundamentals, think long-term and don't get caught up in the hype/froth.

While I'm a big fan of ETC I think his statement is a beneficial consequence
of very early ETH investors likely being billionaires at the current
valuation.

~~~
Animats
If you tried to sell $10 million worth of ETH for dollars right now, what
would happen?

~~~
omarchowdhury
There was $2,923,270,000 worth of ETH changing hands in the last 24 hours.

~~~
Govindae
Is there any measure of how much was exchanged _out_ of ETH? If you wanted to
pump that number up all you need to do is create lots of wallets and transfer
ETH amongst them.

~~~
googletazer
His figure is the volume of ETH / fiat trading, not the volume of ETH
transfers.

Look @ [http://coinmarketcap.com/](http://coinmarketcap.com/)

~~~
Animats
The question is whether you can get cash out of the exchange quickly. How many
ETH exchanges could write a check for $10M?

~~~
grandalf
You'd have to use one of the cryptocurrency desks (dark pools), and it would
probably take place the same day or the next day.

